
Show HN: Decentralized Cloud Storage, X Cloud (Beta) - FRWWRE
https://internxt.com/cloud
======
russdpale
So I am curious as to the payment plan. So if I understand correctly, the
business gets paid in dollars, but the hosters get paid in coins?

How do the coins fare in the howey test? Are there any governance plans for
the token? Do you run your own nodes? If so, do you plan to decommission them
once the platform is popular enough? What would happen if no one is selling
coins on an exchange? What happens if someone placed a huge dollar order, even
though all of the coins on the exchanges do not equal five million worth of
fiat value? What happens to the difference?

Thanks!

